

What are the benefits of living in the U.S for startups/tech? - bosko

I currently live in Canada, and from what I can see there is no benefit for me to move to the U.S. Ever. Healthcare, cost of living, etc ..<p>But it's obvious people live in the U.S in this kind of industry for a reason. Why is it?
======
wallflower
In Silicon Valley, the 2nd graders are talking about tech companies before
they talk about U.S. History (my cousins) If you aren't in Silicon Valley or a
similar tech hub, you won't be able to network as effectively (face-to-face
with people you know and people you don't know). I think sites like
hotornot.com would not have been successful had they been launched without the
founder's network (and location which is almost the same thing) - critical
mass builds quickly with the right network.

------
bayareaguy
YC winners have to move to the Bay Area or Boston.

------
mixmax
That's where the money is

